# Chicken tonite



## Paymaster (Mar 6, 2010)

I grilled some chicken tonite for my wife and I. I put a rub on mine,she marinaded hers in a raspberry vinaigrette. Grilled on indirect heat at 350 degrees with a smoker box loaded with apple wood. Turned out great. Plated with cheese mashed potatoes and boiled cabbage


----------



## sarah (Mar 7, 2010)

nice red colour...


----------



## BigAL (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks great!  I've tried the raspberry trick once.  

Do you brine your birds?

Great pix!


----------



## Paymaster (May 3, 2010)

BigAL said:


> Looks great! I've tried the raspberry trick once.
> 
> Do you brine your birds?
> 
> Great pix!


 
I like the taste of brined chicken,but due to cardiac problems I shy away from a lot of salt.  I do eat stuff I should not but too much salt causes too many problems and I limit my intake.


----------



## frozenstar (May 11, 2010)

Love the colors... I thought you also put some Pepsi for marinade... :P


----------



## Paymaster (May 11, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Love the colors... I thought you also put some Pepsi for marinade... :P


 
Actually I have substituted Pepsi or Mt. Dew for beer in my drunken chicken.


----------

